# Lower Bucks County PA Plowing pics and Videos



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

A few pictures and a video from today 1-21-11. Only got 2" but it was enough to go to work! Enjoy!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Video link

http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x386/jandrlandscaping/?action=view&current=003.mp4


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice pics and vid.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great joe....nice video...another event in the bookspayup


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

nothing like 92.5 in a long storm!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

tls22;1207268 said:


> Looks great joe....nice video...another event in the bookspayup


Yup another push down and got something brewing for Wednesday! How much snow did you end up with? 


TSherman;1208252 said:


> nothing like 92.5 in a long storm!


Yea, XTU is good but it wasn't that long of a storm.. hahaha, really don't matter though.


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

J&R Landscaping;1208813 said:


> Yup another push down and got something brewing for Wednesday! How much snow did you end up with?
> 
> Yea, XTU is good but it wasn't that long of a storm.. hahaha, really don't matter though.


Anytime I am out in the snow waiting to break something it is a long day! LOL


----------

